

Show HN: Quire – Tasks done right - tmillsclare
https://quire.io/task-management

======
seoko
I don't like freemium models, they don't work in the majority of cases.

While I respect freemium can work for some, for the vast majority it is a
completely overused model. You are not going to make money on freemium unless
you have a large user base, period.

This _really_ makes me unlikely to take your product serious as I don't know
whether or not you will be here tomorrow. I have been stung before by tools
with freemium pricing that ceased operation. I would much rather you charged a
fee that was sustainable in the long run.

~~~
Laplace0096
I do tend to agree, unless you reach large numbers of users and get around a
2% - 5% conversion rate to paid subscriptions I don't think freemium is good.

However, with it being a task management app it isn't impossible that it will
break this kind of number. Though with the competition it may be a bit of a
long shot.

~~~
lonote
I think the key question is whether they will reach that level of users...I
guess not. To reach 10 million + users which is the only way I see to make
this worthwhile would take a massive amount of effort in a crowded marketplace
like this, it isn't likely at all.

So with that being said, going freemium is probably the death-knell for the
product.

------
Laplace0096
I don't like your homepage design or the comic font, it isn't a good image for
business applications.

I think you should reconsider the images and the font as it doesn't make your
application look professional whatsoever. It isn't advisable when you are
trying to advertise that your task management application makes people's lives
more organised...

~~~
yamazi
I do agree that serious applications moving towards a more cartoonish feel is
not a good design trend.

However, in this case I can't agree as I don't think anything you pointed out
is over-done. The font comes close, but it isn't used for every single word,
just for emphasis on certain words.

~~~
tmillsclare
Thanks for the feedback both of you. Our design was intentionally kept a bit
light-hearted while trying to maintain professionalism.

We do think this strikes a good balance.

~~~
bihotzs
I really hate anime and it seems to be coming more pervasive in the web design
world.

------
jack1980
Where's your data hosted? I don't trust the US government so rather host my
own solution.

This is becoming a big problem for me. A lot of my project information is
extremely sensitive so I would prefer a service outside of the US possibly
with an encrypted database and would be willing to pay for it. I haven't found
one yet...

